# 18K Gold Nib-Large



## le_skieur (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking to buy for one of my customer a large 18K gold nib. Any idea who carry that?


----------



## mredburn (Feb 10, 2013)

Meister Nib,      Meisternibs - Blog


----------



## le_skieur (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you mredburn, this look like I was looking for.


----------

